# eclipse - problem bei java3d



## delspeedy (10. Nov 2006)

hallo,

beschäftige mit gerade mit java und java3d, aber ich bekomme leider keine anwendung zum laufen.
habe ein projekt erstellt und eine simple anwendung aus dem web kopiert und wollte es laufen lassen, aber ich bekomme die fehlermeldung

***********************************************************************
Exception in thread "J3D-Renderer-1" java.lang.IllegalStateException: GL_VERSION
	at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.createNewContext(Native Method)
	at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.createNewContext(Canvas3D.java:2429)
	at javax.media.j3d.Renderer.doWork(Renderer.java:747)
	at javax.media.j3d.J3dThread.run(J3dThread.java:250)
Java 3D ERROR : wglGetExtensionsStringARB not support !
 - Die angegebene Prozedur wurde nicht gefunden.


Fallback to use standard ChoosePixelFormat.
Java 3D ERROR : OpenGL 1.2 or better is required (GL_VERSION=1.1)
***********************************************************************

nun habe ich schon in windows/system32 nachgesehen welche version von opengl installiert ist.
leider kann ich es nicht feststellen...  
auch bei dem versuch opengl 1.2 oder höher irgendwo herunterzuladen scheiterte ich...*heul*

bitte helft mir


----------



## SlaterB (10. Nov 2006)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java3d+OpenGL+1.2+or+better+is+required&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=768134&tstart=90


----------



## delspeedy (10. Nov 2006)

habe den neuersten grafiktreiber für meine grafikkarte installiert, aber das hilft nicht.
finde auch keine neuere version von opengl.

bitte um hilfe.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2006)

ich weiß auf diesen Gebiet gar nix, aber vielleicht wäre noch die bloße Nennung der Grafikkarte nützlich..


----------



## delspeedy (11. Nov 2006)

NVIDIA Geforce4 440 Go


----------



## OnkelOrakel (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

wäre interessant zu wissen ob Windows oder Linux und welches Java3D Release.
Ich verwende Java3D 1.3, weil das OpenGL Release für Windows, das von dem aktuellen Java3D benutzt wird nicht so einfach zu beschaffen ist. Sieht so aus, als wenn dies bei Silicon Graphics mittlerweile kostenpflichtig ist. Mag mich täuschen. Habe die Doku nur überflogen.

Ich benutze Manufacturing Release 2 von 1997. Ist galube ich OpenGL 1.1. Das Teil wird auch von MS mitinstalliert.
Vorteil: Keine Probleme damit unter Windows und Linux.

Unter Windows kannst Du auch Java3D DirectX verwenden. 

Ein weiterer Grund für mich das alte Release zu verwenden war, dass Java3D und DirectX auf meinem Hobel nicht rennt. Von ruckeln über Abstürze die gesamte Palette.

Am Besten rennt das Ganze m.E. zur Zeit unter Linux. Ist jedoch nur mein subjektiver Eindruck.

Also: Deinstalliere Java3D unter Windows. Installiere Java3D Version 1.3. Dann sollte das Ganze funktionieren und wenn es dann auch noch schnell und ruckelfrei funktionieren soll, dann nehme Linux. ;-)

Das Orakel





			
				delspeedy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> beschäftige mit gerade mit java und java3d, aber ich bekomme leider keine anwendung zum laufen.
> habe ein projekt erstellt und eine simple anwendung aus dem web kopiert und wollte es laufen lassen, aber ich bekomme die fehlermeldung
> ...


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2006)

@OnkelOrakel: Es heißt _*nimm*_, nicht _nehme_!


> dann nehme Linux.


----------

